# $16 Pencil Sketches



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

$16 Plus Shipping
My sketches have been auctioned off for $50 to $125 (framed). I can do horses, dogs, kids and more. Paper is Mediumweight, non-fading, acid free and come in two different sizes.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice! Alas, I am a poor teenager


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you : )


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Finished this one last night


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love them!  too bad I'm broke from college otherwise I'd buy myself one


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's ok. I'm not going anywhere. : )


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Now if you'd like to do one for fun you're welcome to do my guy...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm supposed to do one and then if I don't get any orders I'll see if I have the time.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is a link to my facebook Art page... (not sure if we are allowed to link it...here) If not you guys can remove it. 
Grays Art | Facebook


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

New one


----------

